# Where's all the Strawberries?



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

My 11 year old daughter Kylee and I headed up to Strawberry on Saturday to fish the Berry. Kylee hadn't ever been to the Berry and was excited to go as this would most likely be her last fishing trip of the year with it getting cold. She told her Mom that she would bring her home some fish and some strawberries for Sunday dinner.

We got the lake right as the sun was coming up. It was cold but not too bad. As usual Kylee was excited to get out on the water and paddle around.



It was pretty slow for the first couple hours and all I had were a couple hits that I missed. Kylee started to get a bit cold and hungry so we went back to the truck for lunch. After lunch she decided to sit in the truck for a while and I went back out and fished within sight of the truck. After a while I saw Kylee get out of the truck and start looking around the shore and kicking over rocks. I paddled back in and asked her what she was doing. She relpied, "Dad im looking for all the strawberries" :smile:

She decided to come back in the water with me and we tied our pontoons together so we could talk and fish together. I'll tell you there is no better way to spend an afternoon fly fishing than kicking slowly in a kickboat sitting next to my daughter talking about everything from why couldn't you use beef jerky to catch fish to what her favorite music groups are. A great day just talking to my daughter.

After a while we started getting into some fish. Kylee had a hard time detecting the strikes so I would hook them and then she would reel them in.





We didn't catch a lot of fish but the ones we caught were pretty big. Kylee had a great time with the hard fighting rainbows.



We kept a couple to take home to Mom for Sunday dinner. We couldn't find any strawberries though :smile:.



The big fish of the day was this 21 in rainbow that gave us a good fight. He made several runs on Kylee that had her reel screaming. She was laughing and giggling the whole time.



All in all another very enjoyable day fishing with my daughter. 
Mark


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Those are some decent sized rainbows, glad the day turned out good for you and that she was entertained enough to want to do it again in the future.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Just awesome.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Way to go dad. That's what it's all about right there!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Great trip! I envy the times you're having with your little miss. One day I'll be able to do the same and I can't wait.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

hey, I didn't give you permission to post my photo on the net! hahaha Watched you guys land that one. Well done to you and your daughter. It was the perfect day-- the best Nov day- to spend on the berrry in Nov. 

My two boys and I were in the aluminum dingy. The fish were deeper than I expected. We landed a few and had lots of followers which nipped. Wish the fish were more aggressive, but it was a good day.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice report. It looks like she had a lot of fun.


----------

